# New Depth Chart



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not a big Spurs fan, but I have always respected the way the organization is run. I watched probably 15 or so of their regular season games this year and all the playoff games. I noticed something that many others who criticize the Jefferson move did not. Oberto and Bowen had basically fallen out of the regular rotation. From a real basketball perspective, that trade was RJ for Kurt Thomas. I think Jefferson fits in perfectly as this team's best perimeter defender, 3rd best penetrator, and 4th best scorer.

What I cannot figure out, though, is what the playoff rotation will look like now. Does this look feasible?

PG Tony Parker
SG Roger Mason (the team will need his shooting to spread the floor)
SF Richard Jefferson
PF Antonio McDyess
C Tim Duncan
----------------------------
G Manu Ginobili
F Michael Finley
C Matt Bonner
G George Hill (limited minutes)
C Ian Mahinmi (limited minutes)
F Dejuan Blair (limited minutes)

Am I missing something? Pop usually goes with an 8-man rotation for at least the bulk of the minutes for the last month of the season and throughout the playoffs. If nothing major changes between now and then, is this what the team will look like?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

PG Tony Parker
SG Roger Mason
SF Richard Jefferson
PF Antonio McDyess
C Tim Duncan
----------------------------
G Manu Ginobili
G George Hill 
F Michael Finley
F Dejuan Blair
C Theo Ratliff 
C Matt Bonner 
G Malik Hairiston 
C Ian Mahinmi
F Marcus Haislip


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i can guarantee you spurs fans, Haislip will outplay Blair/Mahinmi/Bonner/Ratliff in camp & throughout the season to earn PT as that 3rd big behind Duncan/McDyess


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I noticed something that many others who criticize the Jefferson move did not.


Wait a minute. What dumb *** would critize that trade? 


Anyways, your depth chart looks pretty solid, but Dejuan Blair will undoubtedly be getting more minutes than Bonner by the end of the season. In fact, I'm still crossing my fingers for a Finley/Bonner packaged trade.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't want to see Finley go


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Spurs have a very big chance next season. I like the roster. The only thing is to stay healthy.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The 8 locks to make the 12-man roster appear to be Duncan, Parker, Ginobili, Jefferson, McDyess, Finley, Mason, and Hill. I think the biggest priority for Pop will be limiting the minutes of Ginobili, Duncan, and McDyess during the regular season. I think the best way for them to do that would be to fill all of the last four spots with bigs. That leaves Haislip, Ratliff, Bonner, Blair, and Mahinmi fighting for 4 spots with Hairston likely spending the majority of his season in a suit. Ratliff is the type of pro just interested in winning a title. He likely won't care whether he's on the active roster much until it gets to late March or early April. I think Pop will try to give the younger guys as much PT as possible. I think the addition of Jefferson's scoring can allow Duncan's minutes to be limited to around 30 a game without dropping the Spurs out of the top 4 seeds in the West. That would be a very good thing. Then, Ratliff can make his way back into the rotation just before playoff time to get into basketball shape for the stretch run. He can still be a great shot-blocking force in limited stints.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Injuries and limiting minutes equal post season DUD. You can't expect to win without playing together. The difference with a lot of talent may not be much...but it is enough, especially with older players. They are like the Celts of the early 90's


----------

